# En Route: cheese #1 and more from Seedsman.com!



## sMACkaddict (Oct 8, 2012)

So, I got the GO AHEAD to order seeds.  I wanted to go with attitude because they had LA confidential as a freebie and I love that smoke but in the end I went with Seedsman.com because they offer every convenience I found with Attitude, but at cheaper prices.

I should add that their customer service was very responsive to emails and very friendly.  So far it has been a very good experience.

I ended up with 1 pack of Kaliman Rockster's Cheese which got me a free pack of Kaliman's Cheese#1.  I also ordered a pack of World of Seeds South African Kwazulu to give me something a little less expensive to mess around with.

The freebies that are included are 2 Seedsman White Widow fem seeds and 5 Seedsman Afghani #1 reg seeds.

I also bought a couple heat-sealable aluminum baggies and some silica balls for seed storage.  Anyone have experience using those?

Tracking says the package has been handed off to USPS and USPS says they have received shipping notice, so does that mean their are at or OTW to customs?

WooHOO!

sMACk


----------



## gourmet (Oct 8, 2012)

Based on your input I checked the site of Seedsman.com.  I may have to consider trying them out.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 9, 2012)

i found a discount code for the site that I used on my order, i think its 5% off....

SDAW58


sMACk


----------



## PotSmokinSaint (Oct 9, 2012)

420 is another.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 9, 2012)

i think that only works on attitude, I'm talking about the seed bank I ordered from, seedsman.com


sMACk


----------



## Iams (Oct 10, 2012)

I love smoked cheeze. I may have to try them out.:hubba: Thanks for the report.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 10, 2012)

I will round off the report when I actually get the beans... they are in purgatory, somewhere between royal mail airsure and usps... which I think means customs, but we will see...
They were shipped out on the 5th...

sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 10, 2012)

woohoo! they haved moved, they're in Kearny, NJ now!  That means they are through customs, right?

Why do the USPS email updates never work??  How hard can it be to send an email alert when theres an update to the tracking info??

sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 11, 2012)

they are outta kearny!  no hold up at customs, thats a good feeling...


sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 21, 2012)

Got my seeds!!  Everything was there even though the package had been completely ripped open and resealed!

I'm holed up in a hotel at the moment so I will post some pics when I get home.

The shipping was really fast!  It got from the UK to the west coast in 6 days.  Of course I had to wait another week due to our reshipping service(because no one can mail directly to where I am).

Definitely check out Seedsman.com they seem very legit

sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 28, 2012)

pics


sMACk


----------

